# Forum General General Discussion  Иностранцы о русских и о себе: культурн.,социальн.стереот пы

## Felix

Hello. It's very interesting to know what foreigners think of Russia. For example, you really think that we always cold and walk down the street drunk bears with the balalaika?

----------


## Misha Tal

The four items you mention (cold weather, vodka, bears and balalaika) are more or less the most common stereotypes about Russia right across the world. In my country, Russians are also considered to be tall, good-looking, having incredible mental abilities (chess, mathematics, etc) and [pardon me for this one], _double-crossing!_
Oddly enough, most people still associate Russia with communism. That's perhaps the most annoying one for Russians themselves, isn't it?

----------


## vox05

> Hello. It's very interesting to know what foreigners think of Russia. For example, you really think that we always cold and walk down the street drunk bears with the balalaika?

 They think thar we can't spell stressless vowels right. It's стерЕотипы, btw.

----------


## quartz

> Hello. It's very interesting to know what foreigners think of Russia. For example, you really think that we always cold and walk down the street drunk bears with the balalaika?

 No one thinks that. Do you really think that we do?

----------


## Hanna

> Hello. It's very interesting to know what foreigners think of Russia.

 Well I know a lot more about Russia now, than I did before I joined this forum. Before that, I knew about the same as most people in Scandinavia: Some stereotypical ideas that people have:  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
When Russians open a bottle of vodka, they think it's rude not to finish the entire bottle! (is that true?)  
All Russians read a lot and love poetry.  
Russia has crazy bureacracy....
"spravka" means a form that is designed on purpose to be impossible to fill in correctly. (not true, right? It is just a word for "form" isn't it?) 
Macho guys, feminine women....  
Lots of myths and theories about the Russian icehockey team... 
Everyone lives in a high-rise flat or a communal flat, and has a dacha where they grow vegetables.... (outdated info, I think).  
Don't mess with the Russian mafia/army/police or things can end very badly.... 
Russians can seem aloof at first, but are extremely passionate & romantic people if you get to know them. 
Customers are not treated very politely by the staff at hotels and restaurants. (perhaps an old stereotype but unfortunately they die hard) 
Roads in Russia can be dangerous: Not good maintenance and not a lot of respect for pedestrians. (people who drive to St Petersburg from Finland say that, about the roads in Karelia). 
Russia has the best-looking Metro in the world. There is a rumour that there are crystal chandeliers on all metro stations. 
Russia is not really a democracy and Russians don't really want democracy anyway....  
All Russians play chess. 
It's impossible to attack Russia and win.  
Very rich Russians are usually not good people.... 
Nice folk music 
Good programmers 
=============================  _That's roughly what I used to think about Russia!  
The view is a bit different in England; mainly, people don't know much about Russia at all. For example one person I know here had never heard of St Petersburg (only city in Russia he knew about was Moscow)_

----------


## Vadim Mo

Нет, всё же какими у вас нас считают? 
А то не расскажем, что у нас думают про вас!

----------


## Hanna

Russia, Germany, France and the USA are the countries that we in Europe have lots of stereotypes about!   ::

----------


## quartz

> Нет, всё же какими у вас нас считают? 
> А то не расскажем, что у нас думают про вас!

 I think we have an idea.
Feel free not to share.   ::

----------


## Vadim Mo

А есть в ваших странах (среди части населения) какое-нибудь обидное или даже уничижительное название для русских и для России? Или не очень обидное. Называют нас как-нибудь?

----------


## Hanna

> А есть в ваших странах (среди части населения) какое-нибудь обидное или даже уничижительное название для русских и для России? Или не очень обидное. Называют нас как-нибудь?

 Конечно нет. Клянусь. Я никогда не слышала "какое-нибудь обидное или даже уничижительное название для русских и для России"

----------


## Marlow

We have a stereotype about Russian women (and also Polish, and other east European as well) that they are quite often just looking for money in men (then leave). In general, most older generations associate Russians with communists (ie., the enemy). Us younger generations don't really care that much as we didn't live through it; if anything, we think they are good at hockey, chess, and hacking. From what we see on TV and in movies, Russia looks pretty depressing, and I'll find out this next spring whether that holds true or not (I suspect it's not that bad). 
We have a good sized Russian expatriate community in my city and from what I've seen they are generally hard workers and good people. With the exception of the ones born here, they speak pretty poor English. We Americans, however, speak pretty poor Russian too so it goes both ways. 
У нас стереотипы о русских женщинах (и тоже польские и другие восточно-европейские), что они часто ищут деньги из мужчин (а потом уходят). Вообще, много старых людей ассоциируют русских с коммунистами. Мы более молодые люди равнодушны, так как мы не росли в том времени; в любом случае, мы думаем что они хорошо играют по хоккей, шахматы, и hacking. Из тех, что мы видим по-телевизору и фильмы, положение в России выглядит грустным, но я найду будущей весной ли это правильно (я думаю ситуация неплохо).  
У нас в своем городе большое население русских, а из того, что я видел, они хорошо работают и вообще добрые люди. За исключением тех, которые здесь родились, они говорят плохо по-английски. Мы американцы, впрочем, говорим плохо по-русски. 
Please correct, thanks in advance (I tried)

----------


## Vadim Mo

> Originally Posted by Vadim Mo  А есть в ваших странах (среди части населения) какое-нибудь обидное или даже уничижительное название для русских и для России? Или не очень обидное. Называют нас как-нибудь?   Конечно, нет. Клянусь. Я никогда не слышала "какое-нибудь обидное или даже уничижительное название для русских и для России"

 Не может быть! Не в том смысле, что я тебе не верю. Просто как-то удивительно это. У нас вот есть для Америки и американцев, например, такие слова. Для Украины и украинцев есть. Для разных стран. Для Британии и британцев, правда, нету. Я не слышал вроде бы никогда. 
Я не говорю, что все этими словами пользуются. Но значительная часть населения пользуется.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Конечно нет. Клянусь. Я никогда не слышала "какое-нибудь обидное или даже уничижительное название для русских и для России"

 M-m-m.. Russkies?  ::  Does it qualify?
I noticed that people often call us commies when the tempers flare, and intend it as an insult.
I don't find it particularly offending, but it's somewhat annoying - there were not so many Commies in the Soviet unuion to begin with (about 10% of adult population, and even less if you count people under 20).

----------


## Vadim Mo

> commies

 Забавно.  ::

----------


## Remyisme

> We have a stereotype about Russian women (and also Polish, and other east European as well) that they are quite often just looking for money in men (then leave). In general, most older generations associate Russians with communists (ie., the enemy). Us younger generations don't really care that much as we didn't live through it; if anything, we think they are good at hockey, chess, and hacking. From what we see on TV and in movies, Russia looks pretty depressing, and I'll find out this next spring whether that holds true or not (I suspect it's not that bad). 
> We have a good sized Russian expatriate community in my city and from what I've seen they are generally hard workers and good people. With the exception of the ones born here, they speak pretty poor English. We Americans, however, speak pretty poor Russian too so it goes both ways. 
> У нас стереотипы о русских женщинах (а также польских и других восточно-европейских) что они часто ищут только деньги у мужчин (а потом уходят). Вообще, много старых людей ассоциируют русских с коммунистами. Мы более молодые люди равнодушны к этому, так как мы не росли в том времени; в любом случае, мы думаем что они хорошо играют в хоккей, шахматы, и hacking. (Computer hacking?) и хорошо взламывают компьютеры. Из того, что мы видим по-телевизору и в фильмах, положение в России выглядит грустным, но я узнаю будущей весной так ли это (я думаю ситуация неплоха). (можно "не настолько плоха") 
> У нас, в нашем городе большое население русских, а из того, что я видел, они хорошо работают и вообще добрые люди. За исключением тех, которые здесь родились, они плохо говорят по-английски. Мы американцы, впрочем, плохо говорим по-русски. 
> Please correct, thanks in advance (I tried)

----------


## gRomoZeka

Ой-ой, часть моего сообщения пропала. Ну, в общем, и так ясно.  ::   

> Забавно.

 Ага, мне тоже смешно было. Правда, теперь уже начало задалбывать, потому что приплетают этих коммунистов _везде_ абсолютно. И гулаги еще. ))) 
Corrections  

> Мы более молодые люди равнодушны к этому, так как мы не росли в то_ время
> (я думаю ситуация не так плоха) .

----------


## Vadim Mo

> Мы, более молодые люди, равнодушны к этому

  

> мы думаем, что они хорошо играют в хоккей

----------


## Hanna

Stereotype about Russians: Cannot say "h".... 
Russki is not a insulting... it's just like a joke because Russian names end with -ski a lot. there are much worse names for other nationalities in Europe. Commie is irrelevant, it's just an obsession in English speaking countries, nobody else cares about it.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Russki is not a insulting...

 Ah, I was not sure if it was insulting or not. Even if it were I like how it sounds! It's funny.   ::    

> it's just like a joke because Russian names end with -ski a lot.

 In fact they are relatively rare.  ::

----------


## it-ogo

> When Russians open a bottle of vodka, they think it's rude not to finish the entire bottle

 ...before starting next one.

----------


## quartz

> Originally Posted by Hanna  When Russians open a bottle of vodka, they think it's rude not to finish the entire bottle   ...before starting next one.

 Replace the word "vodka" with "gin" and I'm with you!   ::

----------


## Vadim Mo

> Replace the word "vodka" with "gin" and I'm with you!

 Упс, а я никогда не пил джин!

----------


## deker

[quote=Vadim Mo] 

> Originally Posted by "Vadim Mo":289n0u9q  А есть в ваших странах (среди части населения) какое-нибудь обидное или даже уничижительное название для русских и для России? Или не очень обидное. Называют нас как-нибудь?   Конечно, нет. Клянусь. Я никогда не слышала "какое-нибудь обидное или даже уничижительное название для русских и для России"

 Не может быть! Не в том смысле, что я тебе не верю. Просто как-то удивительно это. У нас вот есть для Америки и американцев, например, такие слова. Для Украины и украинцев есть. Для разных стран. Для Британии и британцев, правда, нету. Я не слышал вроде бы никогда. 
Я не говорю, что все этими словами пользуются. Но значительная часть населения пользуется.[/quote:289n0u9q] *Vadim* You wrong corrected her.   ::   *Hanna* Your russian advances with great strides.   ::

----------


## Basil77

> Упс, а я никогда не пил джин!

 Жуткая гадость, черезчур отдаёт анисом.  ::  Я уж лучше тяпну вкууусненькой водочки.

----------


## quartz

> Originally Posted by Vadim Mo  Упс, а я никогда не пил джин!   Жуткая гадость, черезчур отдаёт анисом.  Я уж лучше тяпну вкууусненькой водочки.

 You need tonic and really good lime juice! 
Plus you shouldn't drink brands of gin that aren't that good...   ::   Try Miller's.

----------


## Vadim Mo

> *Vadim* You wrong corrected her.

 I'm sorry but what do you mean?

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by deker  *Vadim* You wrong corrected her.      I'm sorry but what do you mean?

 Конечно нет. Запятая тут не нужна.

----------


## Boroda

> You need tonic and really good lime juice! 
> Plus you shouldn't drink brands of gin that aren't that good...    Try Miller's.

 Мы, в основном, предпочитаем употреблять напитки в чистом виде  :: 
Смешиваем только от безделья, или для форсу   ::

----------


## quartz

> Originally Posted by quartz  You need tonic and really good lime juice! 
> Plus you shouldn't drink brands of gin that aren't that good...    Try Miller's.   Мы, в основном, предпочитаем употреблять напитки в чистом виде 
> Смешиваем только от безделья, или для форсу

 Well, for some drinks I agree! Adding coke to bourbon should be illegal! 
But gin and tonic are great together   ::   
I'm guessing vodka martinis aren't big in Russia?

----------


## it-ogo

> Жуткая гадость, черезчур отдаёт анисом.  Я уж лучше тяпну вкууусненькой водочки.

   ::  
Водка - не для вкуса, а для души. Поэтому-то ее и тяпают, а не потягивают.  ::

----------


## Basil77

> Водка - не для вкуса, а для души. Поэтому-то ее и тяпают, а не потягивают.

 Согласен, меня аж передёргивает, когда водку пьют маленькими глоточками.   ::  Однако же и при правильном "тяпаньи" можно получать удовольствие не только от результата, но и от процесса.   ::

----------


## Vadim Mo

> Конечно нет. Запятая тут не нужна.

 А разве слово "конечно" тут не в качестве вводного слова, которое выделяется запятыми?

----------


## Vadim Mo

> Водка - не для вкуса, а для души. Поэтому-то ее и тяпают, а не потягивают.

 А мне кажется, что водка прежде всего для закуски. Без закуски вам её разве захочется? А вот много другое - запросто.

----------


## Crocodile

> Смешиваем только от безделья, или для форсу

 "Shaken, not stirred."   ::

----------


## Vadim Mo

Whiskey is the new vodka (с)

----------


## Remyisme

> Originally Posted by Hanna  Russki is not a insulting...   Ah, I was not sure if it was insulting or not. Even if it were I like how it sounds! It's funny.       
> 			
> 				it's just like a joke because Russian names end with -ski a lot.
> 			
> 		  In fact they are relatively rare.

 Russian does have the ending, but in surnames a lot of times it's more of a Polish thing, it seems. Even if a Russian has such a surname, happens a lot that it has a Polish origin...   ::

----------


## Seraph

I think Russians are very intelligent.   They know corruption when they see it.  Perception of Corruption Index  This is like inverse IQ test.   Low score (red) means "the degree to which corruption is perceived to exist among public officials and politicians", that citizens believe corruption is common in their country.  Common people in the green and yellow countries simply do not know how corruption operates in their countries.  More effective brain washing in yellow and green countries.

----------


## Felix

Здравствуйте еще раз. Сразу хочу попросить прощение за орфографические ошибки. Дело в том, что с Родной речью всегда было не очень), мне больше нравились точные науки.  
По поводу водки. В России действительно пьют много. Хотя по моему не больше, чем в Англии. Про то, чтобы обязательно закончить бутылку водки я не слышал. И еще довольно много знакомых, которые не пьют и не курят совсем. Я кстати тоже совсем не пью спиртного и не курю (бросил 3-4 месяца назад).  
Бюрократия действительно ужасная). Я помню как года два назад Gref (министр финансов) говорил о том, что только после третьего прочтения понял, как заполнить декларацию о доходах. ) 
По поводу Россия-Коммунизм. Если честно, я много расспрашивал старших (мне довелось прожить в СССР 3 года) о том времени и никто мне не сказал, что плохо жилось. Даже самое старшее поколение говорит, что они были счастливы. И ценности были совсем другие. Вы также написали, что это должно быть досадно. Если честно, мне больше досаден стереотип про водку, а не про коммунизм.    ::   
Московское метро. 
Да такие люстры есть). А вот фотографии станций. Красивые или нет судить вам)http://www.metrowalks.ru/moscow 
Демократия. Даже не знаю, чего сказать. Лично я против демократии, но это сугубо мое личное мнение. Я считаю, что большинство населения выберет того, кто предложит наиболее легкий путь (желудка), а не развития общества. 
Ну вот как-то так. Вообще я удивлен общей картиной - я думал будет хуже.) Спасибо за ответы.

----------


## Hanna

*The fact that everybody got hung up about the vodka comment just proves the point!!!*   ::   
Along the same lines, I think I also heard that Russian vodka bottles have the type of top that cannot be re-attached (what's that called in English??) This may possibly be an urban myth though, or maybe it is true for one particular brand only.

----------


## deker

> Демократия. Даже не знаю, чего сказать. Лично я против демократии, но это сугубо мое личное мнение. Я считаю, что большинство населения выберет того, кто предложит наиболее легкий путь (желудка), а не развития общества.

   ::   ::

----------


## Hanna

> Russian does have the ending, but in surnames a lot of times it's more of a Polish thing, it seems. Even if a Russian has such a surname, happens a lot that it has a Polish origin...

 Yeah, definitely...  But it's probably another silly stereotype that people have...   
What about the letter H, is it really hard to say, or can you manage it?  _(I still don't see any significant differenct between "Ш" and "Щ"....)_  
When I was a kid there was a fad for a while about "Russian hair ribbons" (ryska rosetter) which was basically to braid in massive fluffy pastel ribbons into your hair! I think the trend originated from watching Russian TV programs -- and it was the size of the Russian ribbons that stood out! The bigger the better! Both my best friend and I had very long hair, and for a while we both braided it in a looped braid and put massive fluffy ribbons in "Russian style"... Is this style still popular? I think it's really funky!

----------


## gRomoZeka

> When I was a kid there was a fad for a while about "Russian hair ribbons" (ryska rosetter) which was basically to braid in massive fluffy pastel ribbons into your hair! I think the trend originated from watching Russian TV programs -- and it was the size of the Russian ribbons that stood out! The bigger the better! Both my best friend and I had very long hair, and for a while we both braided it in a looped braid and put massive fluffy ribbons in "Russian style"... Is this style still popular? I think it's really funky!

  
Do you mean like this?  LOL
Yes, it was a must for every girl. It stopped being popular in the early 90s. Now you can see girls with "банты" only when they celebrate their graduation from school - it's a tradition to wear these ribbons and a Soviet-style school uniform on this day.

----------


## Hanna

@gromozeka
Class! yeah that's the style I meant, but I had it on both sides, pink! (Russian school uniforms are nicer than European ones really, particularly British. It's bizarre for girls to wear ties, I think.)    

> Не может быть! Не в том смысле, что я тебе не верю. Просто как-то удивительно это. У нас вот есть для Америки и американцев, например, такие слова. Для Украины и украинцев есть.

 Honestly, I swear! The worst "name" I have heard for Russians is "Ivan".  
I come from Sweden which is quite close to Russia as you know, and very friendly with Finland. Neither country has any bad words for Russians at all. That is despite the winter war and Karelia. Enough said.  
In the 1990s some very bad Russians turned up in Scandinavia (mafia, prostitutes) but people realised that 1) they were not "normal" Russians and 2) circumstances were bad in Russia at the time.. 
Plus, people are aware of Russian culture, art and good education and appreciate that.  
I can't think of anything bad that I've heard really, apart from the 1990s stereotype about criminality. Nobody from Scandinavia can joke about Russians drinking a lot since we drink just as much ourselves. In fact, people think it's a sign that Russians are "normal" 
If you absolutely must know, I know ONE slightly anti-Russian song, which is Finnish. (the song is called Njet Molotoff, it's an OLD song and it would never have been written if the USSR had not invaded Finland...)
I have heard this expression a few times relating to Russian politics/business, but it  definitely not insulting towards Russian people.  
People in Scandinavia think it is a bit strange that Russians don't care about democracy and the high level of corruption in their country. 
I have heard that Baltic people have some bad names for Russians, but I don't know precisely what.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Honestly, I swear! The worst "name" I have heard for Russians is "Ivan".

 Well, I can believe that. We don't have any derogative names for people from many countries either. I can't think of any for Canadians, British, Spaniards, Cubans, etc. The ones we have, say, for French (лягушатники) or Italians (макаронники) are loaned, and there are no hard feelings behind them. 
PS. There are no bad names for Sweds either.  ::

----------


## Vadim Mo

Даже обидно, что тебе прозвища не придумали!   ::

----------


## quartz

> Даже обидно, что тебе прозвища не придумали!

 If it makes you feel better, Hanna is somewhat wrong. While "Russki" can be used in a "friendly" way as a joke, it _is_ a pejorative ethnic slur. It is frequently used in an offensive manner.

----------


## Vadim Mo

*quartz*, спасибо, немножко полегчало.   ::

----------


## Hanna

Why even care though? As long as you are proud of your nationality, why should you care what other countries think?  
Look at the French and the Americans; they just assume that everyone who don't love them is an idiot or a terrorist......

----------


## Vadim Mo

Сейчас признаюсь в страшном грехе. Я люблю Америку, мне нравятся американцы. 
У нас такое отношение не является общепринятым, мягко говоря.

----------


## Hanna

> Я люблю Америку

 Seriously you must have been drinking too much Coke...... Have some vodka instead....

----------


## Vadim Mo

> Originally Posted by Vadim Mo   Я люблю Америку   Seriously you must have been drinking too much Coke...... Have some vodka instead....

 Британию или Канаду я люблю не меньше. 
Чего мне выпить?  ::

----------


## Remyisme

А мне все равно нравится Европа, а не Америка.

----------


## BappaBa

> Чего мне выпить?

 Бросай пить, вставай на лыжи. =)

----------


## Vadim Mo

> Бросай пить, вставай на лыжи. =)

 Легко!

----------


## Majechka

> I think Russians are very intelligent.   They know corruption when they see it.  Perception of Corruption Index  This is like inverse IQ test.   Low score (red) means "the degree to which corruption is perceived to exist among public officials and politicians", that citizens believe corruption is common in their country.  Common people in the green and yellow countries simply do not know how corruption operates in their countries.  More effective brain washing in yellow and green countries.

 хаха, мне совсем не удивительно что самая зелёная страна на этой картинке - Швеция! вообще у нас такой безобидный менталитет ... ^_^

----------


## Hanna

*I love the glass on skis! Very classy souvenir* - looks quite old though. My grandfather would like that. He collects funny drinking paraphernalia. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What's this talk about the map? Clearly dark green means "best"!   ::   Edit, got to comment to defend my country: _Actually it's true. There is hardly no corruption because it's a very equal society. People would immediately notice if politicians became noticeably richer than say, a teacher or a highly skilled worker. They simply don't and it's the hallmark of politics in Sweden. Anyone who wants to be a successful politician in Sweden has to appear like "the man next door". There ARE moderately rich people but there are no politicians among them, apart from the current foreign minister who is an exception due to his aristocratic background._ *
Meanwhile in Russia* people involved in politics are helping themselves to entire factories or shopping malls.... To me this seems like a terrible problem in Russia.  
How can you accept this; particularly with ex-public property that was built up through the labour of the older generation: It's disgusting to hear that a small gang of unscrupulous people have literally "robbed" the Russian people of their property, many old people in Russia are living in poverty and that the Russian state doesn't stop the scavenging.   *Sorry if I seem critical*, please don't take offense, I say this because I like Russia and care about it. But surely there must have been a better and more equal way of dismantling socialism? It's such a tragedy. 
It's seems like a travesty that someone old, who worked hard all their life in good faith to build socialism etc.. has to live their last years at the very bottom of a mercilessly capitalist society.    
PS -- Does anyone know what happened to the sick old lady who was expelled from Finland to Russia about a week ago? I was following the story in the Swedish press but I don't know what happened with her after she was expelled?

----------


## Majechka

Hanna, I agree with you. I don't think it's because people are oblivious to what's going on around them that Sweden is colored dark-green in this picture. even though a common stereotype (based on some amount of truth) _of Swedes_ is that we are very naive. ^_^ but yeah, this country has very little corruption and it's egalitarian. and that's why I choose to live here. :P 
I'm also sad about the hmmm..."political wellbeing" of Russia. It seems to me, that Russia never experienced true socialism because there wasn't enough freedom, and now there is definitely no democracy because there is no freedom. Corruption is one of the main problems in my opinion, and corruption is a vicious circle, once it's started how do you make it stop? maybe it's just too hard to get a country so large in political order? maybe having very strong and powerful leaders is really the easiest (only?) way of keeping such a large population together. I dunno...it just makes me sad...that there is so much inequality in this beautiful country...

----------


## Majechka

привет всем! я новичок, а вот обсуждение интересное.  :: 
так как я тоже шведка, я могу подтверждать то что Hanna сказала про стереотипы о русском народе.. но есть в нашей стране тоже другие стереотипы. 
по моему, скандинави больше всего думают что в России очень страшно и русскими тяжело. они представляют себе мрачные, серые здания, грязные улицы где бродят бездомные собаки и алкаши, и думают что Россия впервых потерпела от коммунизма, а потом в 1990-ых от бедности, а теперь наверно еще страдает чего-нибудь. 
моим друзьям совсем непонятно почему я так люблю Россию, несмотря на мои рассказы про теплые и добрые сердца русских людей. но я думаю что другие Шведы тоже знают о тепле русской души, ведь они считают что русские сильно радуются и сердятся.  ::  ...да и пьют. -_- 
кстати, по-моему в России вправду самое красивое метро в мире. не только в Москве, но и в Питере! а что касается вежливости кассирш и официантов - я думаю что это тоже правда - у них никогда нет улыбок. :P

----------


## Hanna

> серые здания, грязные улицы где бродят бездомные собаки и алкаши,

 As  portrayed in the terrible film "Lilja 4-ever"   ::   It put me off Russia for a decade. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbggn...eature=related
That's an absolutely terrible film, one of the most depressing ones I have ever seen; taking place in Russia in the 1990s. Don't know how realistic it is though. I wouldn't recommend anyone to watch it or you will lose your inspiration to learn Russian for a very long time.  Film "Bumer", same thing.   
But I think it was a rather confused mix of opnions; some people completely idealised the USSR; others were overly paranoid about it. Either way, everyone could see that things were really bad for Russians in the 1990s.  
Now there is an obsession about to what degree there is democracy or not in Russia, as if that was the solution to all (clearly not, since many of these problems arose during the most democratic era).

----------


## fortheether

> Why even care though? As long as you are proud of your nationality, why should you care what other countries think?  
> Look at the French and the Americans; they just assume that everyone who don't love them is an idiot or a terrorist......

 Hanna,
   Your statement about Americans is stupid. 
Scott

----------


## Vadim Mo

> As  portrayed in the terrible film "Lilja 4-ever"    It put me off Russia for a decade.

 А я вспомнил другой фильм - "Маленькая Вера" (198 :: . Этот фильм хорошо показывает нашу жизнь времён социализма, он снят был ещё в СССР. Вот для меня этот фильм страшный. Посмотрите.

----------

